# The Event



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 24, 2010)

You must have heard about this show by now. Are you interested in watching it?​


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 24, 2010)

This is the first I've heard of it, but it does look pretty interesting.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 24, 2010)

Lil bit. Doesnt look that bad. I need some lost replacements quick tho, i know that.


----------



## pitman (Aug 24, 2010)

I want to know what is The Event but this is on NBC, it might be great the first season but it has the chance to go downhill from there (i.e Heroes).


----------



## t^2 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think I'll reserve judgment until the first episode airs. :3


----------



## vhunter (Aug 24, 2010)

Trailer looks good, I can only hope its not about aliens. If it is it has to be thought critically or else the show will loose all its seriousness.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 25, 2010)

I was half curious about it when i first read a little blurb... but, seriously, could we stop with the shows that are built around a simple premise... that's not revealed to the public?

Hell, it could end up being a comedy for all we know.

And i'm sick of building interest by saying nothing. Just asking "What's happening on this show?" and then it's going to blow up? Lost, Persons Unknown, now The Event. I'm sure there are more. (does The Prisoner count? Even though that was a shity miniseries on AMC?)

I should just start a series called "Whoa, what was that?" And that's all the marketing needed. Shit, i just got hired by NBC for this idea as i was typing it up! Oh... wait, my show just tanked midway through coming up with a second idea. No one liked the conclusion since i didn't put any thought into it. Oh well.

Sorry... cynicism leaking. There we go.

Yea, i'll wait to hear a bit about this.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 25, 2010)

Is it based on the Mitchell & Webb sketches?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 22, 2010)

The event premiered on Monday.
That episode barely explained anything. I just hear a whole bunch of people talking about the "Event".
CityTV said 'The Event' will be revealed as soon as episode 3.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, the second episode was last night, and after having watched the pilot episode when it premiered, I had to watch that.

All I can say is that I NEED to see more soon.  This series is probably the first I'll ever watch all the way through...


----------



## pitman (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't like these time-jumping story telling, but at least it keeps me interested.


----------



## Icealote (Sep 29, 2010)

Some reason this reminded me of Lost...


----------



## pitman (Sep 29, 2010)

Icealote said:
			
		

> Some reason this reminded me of Lost...



I think they may be trying to imitate that.


----------



## Icealote (Sep 30, 2010)

Then I've already lost interest in this type of tv series. Anything emulating Lost is bound to be wasting time :S


----------



## epicCreations.or (Oct 1, 2010)

Icealote said:
			
		

> Then I've already lost interest in this type of tv series. Anything emulating Lost is bound to be wasting time :S


You've already LOST interest in a series emulating LOST? Am I the only one who saw that? Or the only one dumb enough to point it out?


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm not even gonna watch one episode of this. The event sounds stupid and annoyin'. Like someone who keeps screaming out questions to your face and your like what the fuck.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 2, 2010)

ripandsip said:
			
		

> I'm not even gonna watch one episode of this. The event sounds stupid and annoyin'. Like someone who keeps screaming out questions to your face and your like what the fuck.


What?  If you don't know what it is, how can you call it stupid and annoying?


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Oct 2, 2010)

Not to bad of a show I will watch a few more episodes before I decide to quit or watch.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 5, 2010)

The show is actually quite interesting.
Why did she have to stab him? I guess we won't be getting information from him. I wonder when the government is going to find out that there the commander of the operation is an alien (Agent Lee). The end of Episode 3 was quite freaky. Sucks for the lone soldier in the temporary morgue.


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 5, 2010)

This show will sink faster than FlashForward, don't get attached to it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 3, 2010)

Bammo.
Fall finale aired and it was shocking!


Spoiler: Major Spoilers




Leila's dad is an alien meaning Leila is half alien/half human unless her mom is also a human! The aliens launched a communications satellite into space to talk with others of their kind. President Martinez can't get information out of the vice-president. I can't wait until it comes back after Winter.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 4, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> This show will sink faster than FlashForward, don't get attached to it.



God I loved FlashForward. I'm really hoping the new chairman or whatever of ABC decides "alright, lets pick it up again" or another good station picks it up, but they give it much better care. It was so damn amazing. But ABC treated it so bad, they kept delaying its return over and over and over, and people just lost interest. Sure it was sort of like Lost in it asks more questions instead of answers them, but it still answered them to a point where you could tell what was going on. 

As for the Fall Finale of the Event, I'm sorry but this show is quickly losing my interest. I actually have no idea what's going on now. They shouldn't do the same thing as Lost because people don't like it anymore after the way Lost turned out. They're not giving us anything to care for in the show. Hell the main characters I don't care much for. And I'm sorry, but Blair Underwood is a terrible actress in this show. She's too damn boring. A lot of the "aliens" are.

I give this show a season to live, 2 at max. There's no way in hell it's going to survive if it keeps doing what it's doing.


----------



## Finwen (Dec 7, 2010)

I watched some episodes and it looks cool, but I prefer to watch The Walking Dead in the moment


----------



## Sylar1 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm enjoying the event, pretty good show.

Although question about something i've been thinking about



Spoiler



Leila and Sam's father is an alien, even though his daughters are half aliens, Leila and her sister don't age slower then any normal human seem to, while every alien so far has aged at a really slow rate.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 7, 2010)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying the event, pretty good show.
> 
> Although question about something i've been thinking about
> 
> ...



Probably got the gene's of the human mother.


----------



## Sylar1 (Dec 7, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but they probably should of got at least some of the Gene's from the father, or at least one of them should have,


----------

